# IMG or Citizen Secure Insurance Claims



## BajaPam (Aug 10, 2011)

I have been researching international health insurance in order to find a policy that will protect our nest egg should my husband or I become seriously ill. I have learned a lot in this forum but many of the posts are older and these products are changing all the time, so I am hoping to find some folks with current experience.
I have narrowed my search down to 2 companies that provide insurance both here and in the US (so we are covered when we visit that country): IMG and HCC's Citizen Secure look like the best value for us.
Now I am hoping to find some expats that are using these plans and can provide feedback on how they are working. Specifically: How is the customer service? Is the claims process efficient? Are the annual rate increases manageable? Etc.
...looking forward to hearing from some expats with experience using these plans.
Thanks.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Gnp*



BajaPam said:


> I have been researching international health insurance in order to find a policy that will protect our nest egg should my husband or I become seriously ill. I have learned a lot in this forum but many of the posts are older and these products are changing all the time, so I am hoping to find some folks with current experience.
> I have narrowed my search down to 2 companies that provide insurance both here and in the US (so we are covered when we visit that country): IMG and HCC's Citizen Secure look like the best value for us.
> Now I am hoping to find some expats that are using these plans and can provide feedback on how they are working. Specifically: How is the customer service? Is the claims process efficient? Are the annual rate increases manageable? Etc.
> ...looking forward to hearing from some expats with experience using these plans.
> Thanks.


Not to derail your questions. We have done the same homework you seem to be doing and picked GNP. However also have Mexican socialized medical insurance when the deep pocket GNP policy won't cover minor health problems. Out of pocket for these would be a minor expense in private clinics though, I think.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have IMG but (fortunately!) have had no need to use it so I can't comment as to how they are with claims. I'd be curious to hear from anyone who has made a claim.

As AlanMexicali says, I haven't used the policy for minor expenses of visits to Mexican clinics - it's not worth the trouble to file a claim because the costs are so low. I got the policy mostly to cover myself within the US during visits. It's a bonus in my view that it provides me coverage in Mexico as well, opening up the possibility of going to private hospitals if the need arose.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Insurance Needs*

One of the major reasons for our move to Mexico is the outrageous cost of health insurance/health care in the US. Without a company retiree policy and having to obtain health insurance as individuals, the cost could easily exceed USD11K/yr. So now my question:

I looked at both of the websites for health insurance and when I got to the estimate, the cost was the same. My question is why do people carry it? We are leaving the US, we will have no where to return to, we are selling our home and will only be visiting our kids every now and again for short periods.

I realize that IMM will not do us a lick of good outside of Mexico, but since we are moving to the Lake, my investigations and questions have led us to believe that there is exemplary health care in Mexico and one need not go NOB to find it.

Now, we will have Medicare, if it survives and when we are old enough. How does it fit into the health care picture when we are NOB? I know it has no effect while we are living in Mexico.

Also (sorry this is so long) it seems that for the price of this IMG insurance, we could put that money away and it should be more than adequate to pay for our health care in Mexico. 

Any comments or professionals you can refer me to?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

That answer is easy for me. 

I need to spend a few months per year in the US to perform concerts. Let's say that while I was in the US I fell down some stairs and broke my hip and had to spend a couple of weeks in a hospital bed. That could wipe out most of the nest egg that is allowing me to live in Mexico. For me it is financial protection during that time in the US and nothing else. The fact that the policy I bought covers me in Mexico as well is pure gravy and I may never use it... or I may if circumstances are such that it would benefit me.

If you only need/want it for short periods, IMG and other companies offer short term policies to protect against disaster during those periods. For me, it would be a dicey gamble to be in the US without some kind of coverage because one silly thing like tripping and falling could wipe me out.


----------



## travelingabroad (Aug 11, 2011)

*Making the right choice*



BajaPam said:


> I have been researching international health insurance in order to find a policy that will protect our nest egg should my husband or I become seriously ill. I have learned a lot in this forum but many of the posts are older and these products are changing all the time, so I am hoping to find some folks with current experience.
> I have narrowed my search down to 2 companies that provide insurance both here and in the US (so we are covered when we visit that country): IMG and HCC's Citizen Secure look like the best value for us.
> Now I am hoping to find some expats that are using these plans and can provide feedback on how they are working. Specifically: How is the customer service? Is the claims process efficient? Are the annual rate increases manageable? Etc.
> ...looking forward to hearing from some expats with experience using these plans.
> Thanks.


Hi both IMG and HCC have excellent travel plans. I am employed by IMG and if you would like to talk to someone at our office we would be happy to help. Or if you choose to call HCC I am sure you can obtain the information you are needing. Just remember one of the more important benefits when traveling abroad is Emergency Evacuation benefit, but more importantly how do they respond when you need to be evacuated. Buying an international plan can be complicated with all the choices. We can assist you in understanding which plan best fits your need. Most importantly what happens when you need the company the most when you become sick or injured. Saving lives and helping you protect your nest egg is why IMG has insured hundreds of thousands people throughout over 170 countries. Please give us a call at 866-368-3724, any of our trained marketing team can assist you with finding the right solution for your situation. whichever company you choose I hope you have a safe and uneventful trip.


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

International Medical Insurance for Expatriates

try this site for international care


----------



## BajaPam (Aug 10, 2011)

*That's why it's called "Insurance"*

Circle 110 hit the nail on the head. The possibility of being bankrupted by a medical emergency that occurs while we are visiting the US and also access to private medical facilities here in Southern Baja (where there are perhaps not so many to choose from as in other parts of the country) is why I am looking for private coverage as opposed to something like IMSS or Seguros Popular.


----------



## BajaPam (Aug 10, 2011)

*GNP Information*

This is the first I have heard of GNP and a quick search online turned up only a brief description in English. Do you have a URL, email or phone number for the company?
Thanks.




AlanMexicali said:


> Not to derail your questions. We have done the same homework you seem to be doing and picked GNP. However also have Mexican socialized medical insurance when the deep pocket GNP policy won't cover minor health problems. Out of pocket for these would be a minor expense in private clinics though, I think.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*GNP Seguros*



BajaPam said:


> This is the first I have heard of GNP and a quick search online turned up only a brief description in English. Do you have a URL, email or phone number for the company?
> Thanks.



GNP website is in Spanish only, that I found. 
It cost about $1240.00/year US due ever year, one payment, my wife has had it for sometime now and likes it.

http://www.gnp.com.mx/gnp/clientes....sf/(TPNID)/NT00008542?OpenDocument&AutoFramed

D.F., Zona Metropolitana (Centro)
Estado de México, Morelos, Guerrero, Querétaro e Hidalgo

01 (55) 5227-3888
01 (55) 5689-6900
01 (55) 5227-3811

01 800 908-4300
Guadalajara (Pacífico)
Jalisco, Zacatecas, Guanajuato, Nayarit, Sinaloa, Michoacán, Colima, Aguascalientes, San Luís Potosí

01 (33) 3669-0777

01 800 363-4800
Mexicali (Pacífico)
Baja California, Baja California Sur, Sonora

01 (686) 566-1056

01800 026-5110
Monterrey (Norte)
Nuevo León, Coahuila, Chihuahua, Tamaulipas, Durango

01 (81) 8319-3232

01800 833-9000
Mérida (Sur)
Yucatán, Quintana Roo, Tabasco, Chiapas, Campeche

01 (999) 944-6322
01 (999) 944-6333

01800 712-0032

Puebla (Sur)
Puebla, Oaxaca, Veracruz, Tlaxcala

01 (222) 229-6508

01800 715-9618


E.U.A. y Canadá

01800 392-3195


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*GNP Looks Good*

Alan:
I noticed their Linea Azul - is this the insurance that would fit our situation (see above)? Have you used GNP in Mexico? Abroad?

General Question: I am still unclear on IMSS and how it works, but simply it seems to be a form of universal health care. 

I've also been told that the cost of individual doctor/care giver visits is not anywhere near as expensive as the US, true?

What are the up and downside, briefly, of IMSS as opposed to a combination of IMSS & GNP from a lay persons' POV?

Thanks, this is a great, great tip!!!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Private insurance may be good for the younger set, especially if they have no pre-existing conditions. IMSS is not 'universal' but you may join if free of pre-existing conditions which might disqualify you. Most use it only as a last resort, as routine MD visits and medications are affordable for most and don't require long waits before dawn to get served in the afternoon; kind of the way it is in Chapala. IMSS is broke and many are going to Seguro Popular. However, if you can meet the Mexican visa requirements, you probably have too much money to be admitted.
Anyone can use Hospital Civil, paying what you can on a scale based upon your resources.
Then, a lot of us pay out of pocket, may have Medicare and/or a plan with our retirement, or just hope to avoid a lingering end.
By the way, as you age you will find the price of private insurance may escalate to the unaffordable range. If you are already of retirement age, it may not be available at all.


----------



## BajaPam (Aug 10, 2011)

*GNP Claims*

The number for Baja was disconnected.
I left a message at a number I found in the La Paz phone book but no response so far.
The "contact us" form on the website was not working.
Perhaps this company is not so well-established in Baja Sur yet.
Have you had good experience with claims? Do you use a card when you go to the Doctor or pay and submit for reimbursement?



AlanMexicali said:


> GNP website is in Spanish only, that I found.
> It cost about $1240.00/year US due ever year, one payment, my wife has had it for sometime now and likes it.
> 
> D.F., Zona Metropolitana (Centro)
> ...


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Gnp*



BajaPam said:


> The number for Baja was disconnected.
> I left a message at a number I found in the La Paz phone book but no response so far.
> The "contact us" form on the website was not working.
> Perhaps this company is not so well-established in Baja Sur yet.
> Have you had good experience with claims? Do you use a card when you go to the Doctor or pay and submit for reimbursement?


They have a 4 story office building in Mexicali. They have a 7 or 8 story office building in SLP. My wife has had them for as long as she has been working for the Secretary of Health in Mexico and I cannot sign up until I live here full time. She loves it and is in the know as a bureaucrat. They have a system were you go to private hospitals listed on your info. card and yes you have a ID card also. They are big in Mexico.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*GNP Seguros*



BajaPam said:


> The number for Baja was disconnected.
> I left a message at a number I found in the La Paz phone book but no response so far.
> The "contact us" form on the website was not working.
> Perhaps this company is not so well-established in Baja Sur yet.
> Have you had good experience with claims? Do you use a card when you go to the Doctor or pay and submit for reimbursement?


My wife tells she has a supplemental medical deep pockets insurance policy that she has changed over time to include more as she felt necessary. You phone to ask for a clearance for your problems which in her case does not cover minor medical issues. They tell you if it is covered. If it is they ask what private hospital or private clinic you prefer which is listed. It includes the best available in Mexico. Then you just go and give them your card and that's it. If you need for example, open heart surgery or a heart transplant they might send you to Mexico City or Guadalajara. If your city has what is needed you can chose to go there. It includes things such as brain surgery and cancer treatment, hip or knee replacement, etc. As far as international coverage she does not have that but they do offer travelers medical insurance which is extra and paid for separately, like most US or Canadian medical insurance co. offers. 

We both have ISSSTE [Instituto de Seguridad y Servicios Sociales de los Trabajadores del Estado] [ State and Federal employees medical Plan] medical insurance which includes spouses and dependents under 19 years old and I have already been in the hospital to have my sinuses scrapped. It was not done in the ISSSTE hospital but the Secretary of Health main teaching hospital [Hospital General, Secretaria De Salud] attached to the university here as there is a cross between the Seguro Poplular and the ISSSTE where we live. 

The IMMS is another story. My ex inlaws all worked for the IMSS. It has been improved over the years and as someone mentioned it is easy to join for foreigners with a FM3 or FM2 and they have a flat rate of about $3000.00 pesos per year regardless of your assets, after joining you have to wait 6 months before it is fully activated. They do not take some precondition medical problems and treat them. 

Seguro Popular will take in anyone. If you have a FMM, FM3 or FM2 you can go to the social worker in any Secretaria DE Salud hospital to resister [a CURP will help but is not absolutely necessary] and tell them you need care. They will question your financial situation [no proof required] and either give you care for free or on a graduating scale. Go at 8AM and by mid afternoon you will be diagnosed. I have done this before marrying my wife and it worked out very nicely.


----------



## BajaPam (Aug 10, 2011)

*Brief explanation*

I am not familiar with Linea Azul.
IMSS and Seguros Popular are government subsidized programs. They are very inexpensive. Satisfaction levels vary greatly, depending on the implementation and services available in your location. I was able to get some information about these programs at my local clinic.
In order to use these programs (where I live anyway) you have to go to the hospital early in the morning and wait in line to get assigned an appointment later in the day. I guess the wait can be lengthy.
Because I travel to the states occasionally and want coverage while I am there, I am looking for a private plan like Citizen Secure or IMG.
I have been surprised by how difficult it has been to find anyone with experience with one of the private carriers. Also, the insurance company's slow response time when answering my questions has me concerned about claims processing. If I can't even get a call back from the sales department, what can I expect when I have a claim?
Hopefully, someone using one of these plans will post here soon.



FHBOY said:


> Alan:
> I noticed their Linea Azul - is this the insurance that would fit our situation (see above)? Have you used GNP in Mexico? Abroad?
> 
> General Question: I am still unclear on IMSS and how it works, but simply it seems to be a form of universal health care.
> ...


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*More Answers = More Questions*

I know that I must be sounding like a broken record, and if I am getting to be a real pain,  I'll just back off. In making this move, my wife says I am obsessing over health insurance, but...

In budgeting for healthcare in the future, it appears that I must include, in addition to the ~$300US for IMSS, a certain amount (~$1200 US) for supplementary GNP and then keep a set aside for out of pocket doctor visits and prescriptions. Or have I described an overkill situation?

As to hospitalization, (as you can tell, for all my years I know very little, thank goodness, about health insurance/hospitalization - haven't needed to use it much), how does that work in Mexico. How do the costs compare to the US?

Lastly, are there authoritative (official) answers available anywhere, and/or does anyone have a trusted insurance adviser in Mexico (preferable GDL, Jalisco) who would answer questions by email. [I'll use Bing Translator is (s)he doesn't speak English]


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Imss*



FHBOY said:


> I know that I must be sounding like a broken record, and if I am getting to be a real pain,  I'll just back off. In making this move, my wife says I am obsessing over health insurance, but...
> 
> In budgeting for healthcare in the future, it appears that I must include, in addition to the ~$300US for IMSS, a certain amount (~$1200 US) for supplementary GNP and then keep a set aside for out of pocket doctor visits and prescriptions. Or have I described an overkill situation?
> 
> ...



You have it right, as far as I understand it, except if you join the IMSS [Instituto Mexican Seguro Social] then they service all medical needs including cancer treatment etc. IF it is not a precondition when they let you join, and I believe you will get a through going over at that time before qualifying you. No need for out of pocket minor heath issues except dental. They will bury you if you want. Seguro Popular and ISSSTE also provide cancer treatment etc.


----------



## ch40 (Jul 10, 2011)

BajaPam said:


> I am not familiar with Linea Azul.
> IMSS and Seguros Popular are government subsidized programs. They are very inexpensive. Satisfaction levels vary greatly, depending on the implementation and services available in your location. I was able to get some information about these programs at my local clinic.
> In order to use these programs (where I live anyway) you have to go to the hospital early in the morning and wait in line to get assigned an appointment later in the day. I guess the wait can be lengthy.
> Because I travel to the states occasionally and want coverage while I am there, I am looking for a private plan like Citizen Secure or IMG.
> ...


There are people who dhave mentioned they have IMG on another forum; Mexconnect. You may have better luck there


----------



## Polinero1 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Img*

Pam,

I know nothing about the other insurer, but a friend of mine raves about IMG from a customer service standpoint. she has had to use their evacuation services and she said they were top notch. They sounded expensive to me, but she said it was worth the peace of mind.

As an aside, if you have coverage in the US, then I can refer you to an auto policy, if you have Mexican auto insurance, that provides evacuation to Houston or San diego in the event of an emergency. This is what I am relying on and paying for my costs when I am in Mexico I pay out of pocket.

Ken


----------



## BajaPam (Aug 10, 2011)

*Thanks for the input*

I appreciate all the responses and feedback. I guess it is a good sign that no one has actually filed a claim with one of these companies here in Baja Sur:clap2:
Please note that my husband and I are full time residents who still visit the US from time to time. We are several years away from Medicare eligibility and willing to pay for routine medical care out-of-pocket. With that in mind, we ultimately selected HCC's Citizen Secure as the plan that best fit our unique needs but there are MANY to choose from. There is a great insurance agent in Cabo who represents about 10 different plans and can compare them all against each other and your needs from memory (amazing). He speaks English and Spanish. I don't think I'm allowed to post his contact information here so send me a pm if you would like to speak with him.
Thanks again. This is a great forum.


----------



## Schmo (Sep 27, 2010)

I looked into insurance as well but like many retirees I've had a heart attack and once they find out they are not interested. I actually had an agent suggest I be less than honest on the application obviously he was more concerned about a commision than coverage. It would just be a reason not to pay claims.


----------

